# sterilize wood , cork bark, anything else in the terr.



## superuglyllc (Dec 3, 2011)

as far as the store made hides and water bowls , i heard viniger and rubbing alcohol rinse hot water. ???????? wood and cork bark boiling in water for 30 min then baking it????  anyone have expierience with any of this stuff without burning there house down??  this stuff has dart frog all over it, can i clean this stuff  for a scorp setup???? YES DART FROG LOL, i know other posted things like this but dealing with the frogs i might just buy another piece of wood if this cant be done. problem #2 ohh yea  i have another tank im gona clean and it had my healthy desert hairy in it , im just switching species. clean glass with hot water and viniger and little rubbing alcohol. too?


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 3, 2011)

when i sterilise wood or any form of store brought hides i just use hot water, soak it untill the water cools down, dry then ready for use. If its something that has been in an enclosure before i use hot water and bleach with a good rinse in fresh water after wards


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 3, 2011)

bleach and wood ???? i cant see that working out too well though. bleach wont stay inside the wood? even if u rinse it well , its still BLEACH! lol as u can see bleach and my animals scare me,


----------



## Ludedor24 (Dec 3, 2011)

for glass or plexi glass just clean with vinegar and water. To sterilze wood I just bake in oven for 2-3 hours at 180-200 degrees.


----------



## Envyizm (Dec 3, 2011)

Having bleach paranoia is somewhat unnecessary. Bleach tends to leave a very inert residue once dried. If you want to utilize an effective disinfectant/sporacide, bleach is your best bang for the dollar. If you soak the pieces in a 1 to 10 part solution of bleach and water you'll kill all the bacteria, fungus, protozoa, etc. Good luck...


----------



## Roblicious (Dec 4, 2011)

soak in hot water then stick it in the oven at 350 or so for an hour or so


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 4, 2011)

i just got done boiling them. ill bake them tomm after i soak. im just not gonna use this stuff with "hard to gets" or wet tropical scorpions , thanks guys


----------



## It_Glows (Dec 13, 2011)

My driftwood for my amblypygi, it grew fungus the day I put it in that humid cage. I took it out, soaked it with distilled water and a pinch of aquarium salt, and it's going on month eight, now. and my Amblypygi are thriving.


----------



## Noxocubed (Dec 13, 2011)

I just pour hot water on things and/or microwave for a min or two.  That's it, never had any problems.


----------

